# 6-string baritone guitar list



## cvinos (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi!

These weeks I am desperately looking for 6-string baritone guitars. I cannot find enough of them, I am sure some of you guys know what I mean. So since this forum is really awesome.... ... no honestly, I find it kills everything... I wanted to make this thread.

Please help me in the quest. Post every baritone 6-string you know. Baritone Frenzy!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 17, 2009)

Ibanez have the RG-470XL, MMM (Mike Mushok), and the Extreme series (Japan only). 

Mike Mushok now has the PRS SE Baritone as well. 

EBMM have the 'Bass Guitar' and JPM (John Petrucci) baritone models. 

ESP have the Viper Baritone and the JH (James Hetfield) Grynch. 

Danelectro have one as well. 

Those are the specific models I could think off the top of my head. But I've been hunting the RG470XL myself.


----------



## Harry (Feb 17, 2009)

Fender Jaguar Baritone Special, 27 inch scale.


----------



## eegor (Feb 17, 2009)

Agile AB-3500, 28" scale IIRC.


----------



## jllozano (Feb 17, 2009)

ibanez ax110xl, jackson dinky baritone and ESP mhb400 (i have em )


----------



## I_infect (Feb 17, 2009)

Schecter Damien EX(26.5")
Schecter C-1 Blackjack EX(26.5")
Schecter Hellraiser Scorpion Baritone(26.5")
Schecter Scorpion baritone(26.25")
Schecter Devil Tribal(2 versions; one 25.5", one 26.5")
OLP MM5(30" scale)
B.C. Rich Bich SE(30" scale)
Jackson DK-27 (27" scale)

That's all I could think of for now.

FYI... The Jackson is one of the best I've played.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 17, 2009)

Yamaha have quite a few different Drop 6 models with 26.25" scales.


----------



## Harry (Feb 17, 2009)

I think they stopped making the Jackson baritone Dinky in 2005 from memory, sucks cos it was a cool instrument.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 17, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> I think they stopped making the Jackson baritone Dinky in 2005 from memory, sucks cos it was a cool instrument.



I've owned quite a few bari's and it has to be one of the better(if not the best) of the low cost ones. I had emg 81/85 in mine and it screamed. I think Daddy's might have one, I vaguely recall seeing one somewhere online. The Mushok had a great tone but felt a bit awkward to me. The ax110xl was great playing and low cost, but neck dove like it had a lead truss rod.


----------



## hypermagic (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm gassin hard for a baritone too, the dano's seem the easiest for me to afford right now but I don't know how well the lipstick tubes will serve me for heavy stuff.

Scratch that danos are terrible for metal

guess I gotta wait till some more agiles come out, I really want one of those ab3000s


----------



## M A R K (Feb 18, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ibanez have the RG-470XL, MMM (Mike Mushok), and the Extreme series (Japan only).
> 
> Mike Mushok now has the PRS SE Baritone as well.
> 
> ...



Yeah what he said, I quite like ESPs so I'd probably go for the Viper. Schecters are not too shabby either


----------



## Ruins (Feb 18, 2009)

there was also the ESP George Lynch baritone


----------



## cvinos (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks to y'all so far. I am digging the net for information about those.


----------



## COBHC (Feb 18, 2009)

im waiting for the agile ab-3500 to come back instock

just shot off an email to kurt to see when hes expecting the next shipment of them.

specs on Agile AB-3500 Baritone BK at HomeOld

They usually are offered in black , tribal green , tribal blue as far as ive seen.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 18, 2009)

There were three Yamaha baritone's plus a very limited fourth in the shape of the AESAD6 which was a sig for Amir Derakh from the band Orgy+Julien-K.

RGX420D6: A standard Ibanez RG type shape with an alder body + bolt on neck and a floyd it came in matte black and a dark matte green type colour it had a really cool electronic system with something called a "blowout switch" which meant you could use any combo of the pickups and volume + tone but the moment the switch was flicked it reverted to the bridge humbucker at full volume+tone which worked really well for dynamic playing.

AES820D6: An LP style shape it had a alder body with Sperzel locking tuners and Dimarzio designed humbuckers this also had a cool switching system with a 3rd pot that had three postions that split the humbucker and switched in/out of phase, it was available in gloss black metallic blue plus a weird metallic rust gold/brown colour apart from the humbucker choice this has most of the same specs as the AESAD6 sig I mentioned oddly enough it was a bolt on but retailed for a higher price (£550) than its successor the AES420D6.

AES420D6: This is the last baritone Yamaha made and imo one of the best baritone's period! Same shape as the previous AES but with a set neck and a mahogany body it's construction was waaaaayyy better than the previous AES model but was only available in matte black and retailed for around £240 it just needs a pickup swap and it's perfect!

Unlike other baritone's all Yamaha model's came set up with 12-65 strings (none of this 11's crap!) and a 26'1/4 scale I've owned all of them apart from the AESAD6 which I understand is quite rare so if you need any more info PM me.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 18, 2009)

How about a VIP Carved Top
Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - VIP Bodies

With a Warmoth Pro Baritone 28 5/8 24 fret neck
Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Warmoth Baritone Neck


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 18, 2009)

the Michael Kelly Patriot Lo-Boy i have is pretty sweet for the price range (snagged it on ebay for $352 after shipping) but they're no longer in production, 28" set-neck, 22 frets, mahogany body and neck, rosewood fretboard, coil tapping pups, my only real complaint is that it's got this dumbass looking huge tribal sun bridge, which does give more contact with the body, but still looks retarded


----------



## cvinos (Feb 20, 2009)

I am considering the ESP LTD MHB-401 BARITONE.

It looks good. 27" Neck-Thru, TOM Bridge. Then it has EMGs. Mahogany Body, Maple Neck.

And is has a Thin U Neck. The neck shape is not a real preference of mine though. I am used to play a classical guitar with a broad neck. But on electrical guitars, I do use the technique to mute the lowest string with the thumb sometimes, which will be easier with a Thin U. But perhaps I am only trying to find more advantages in this particular guitar...

http://www.espguitars.com/images/guitars/MHB-401.jpg

Thanks to all again! Any comments on the ESP LTD MHB-401? Or more guitars for this list?

Edit: Just found this thread about the MHB-401 as well, http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/77174-esp-ltd-mhb-401-baritone.html, but it does not contain much.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 20, 2009)

If you can find a used LTD George Lynch Baritone then jump on it, that guitar is pure fucking quality!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think that ltd looks pretty classy. I have an ltd Viper Baritone and an ibanez mmm1. The mmm1 is a beast. Get a nicer pickup in it and it ruins the ltd for all time. The PRS Baritone looks solid as too. I tune to B and play Tool, Deftones, Meshuggah, Devin Townsend influenced stuff. The Baritones really add size to your tone in general with the longer scale resonating more etc in the case of the mmm1. P


iece out.


----------



## bhuba135 (Feb 20, 2009)

not really a baritone guitar, and not really all that cheap, but any Caparison HGS model is pure fucking gold, i have my six tuned to b standard, and it GROWLS!


----------



## Survival101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Are there any baritone 6's with floyd rose or kahler trems that are under 1kUSD? 
I've been looking for one for quite awhile...


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 20, 2009)

Survival101 said:


> Are there any baritone 6's with floyd rose or kahler trems that are under 1kUSD?
> I've been looking for one for quite awhile...



Yamaha RGX should do the trick as it's the only baritone with a floyd I know check my post on the 2nd page of this thread for info/specs


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 21, 2009)

Survival101 said:


> Are there any baritone 6's with floyd rose or kahler trems that are under 1kUSD?
> I've been looking for one for quite awhile...



A few years ago ibanez made an rg470xl with a 27 inch scale. It is a great guitar and i am fortunate enough to own one. I paid 475 for it brand new. I am sure you can find a used one in the 400-500 range.


----------



## Brutalnet (Mar 3, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE - LOVE my ESP/LTD MHB400. I had originally bought a Schecter but for a bari the scale's just too short. The first MHB400 I got had severe factory defects (overrouted nut area, etc). It went back, I waited a few months, and got my current one from ESP and it's PHENOMENAL. I can't say enough good about it. I rant to anyone who'll listen about it. Check out my music in my sig. links if you want to hear it. "Beneath The Darkened Veil" was recorded on my AB3500 baritone which is nice but nowhere near as playable and stable and well-built feeling as my ESP. The AB3500 has a 28" scale which allows me to tune much lower than the 27" scale of the MHB400 ESP, but all around the ESP crushes it. I hope the "new" version of it (The MHB401) is the same quality, specs, etc, because it's a GREAT baritone guitar in any price range. GREAT. I paid $503.10 new for mine, they're usually around $649 in the states. Great deal.


----------



## Manitou (Mar 13, 2009)

edit...goofed up my posting. I'll try again.



Survival101 said:


> Are there any baritone 6's with floyd rose or kahler trems that are under 1kUSD?
> I've been looking for one for quite awhile...


I found this 27" scale with a floating bridge... Ibanez RG6 CSD2 on eBay.
I think this is a discontinued model, and possibly only sold out of Japan.
If you are interested, here is the eBay link. Here

Also found this on our Polish Sevenstring site. Here


----------



## Variant (Mar 13, 2009)

*Steinberger Synapse* series. Actual baritones, none of this 26.5" / 27.0" crap. 

*ST-2FPA*






*Demon*


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 13, 2009)

> RGX420D6: A standard Ibanez RG type shape with an alder body + bolt on neck and a floyd it came in matte black and a dark matte green type colour it had a really cool electronic system with something called a "blowout switch" which meant you could use any combo of the pickups and volume + tone but the moment the switch was flicked it reverted to the bridge humbucker at full volume+tone which worked really well for dynamic playing.



I can vouch personally for these...I own the matte black one, and it's a fucking great guitar for the money. I just need to get a D-sonic/Air Norton combo in it!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 14, 2009)

Manitou said:


> edit...goofed up my posting. I'll try again.
> 
> 
> I found this 27" scale with a floating bridge... Ibanez RG6 CSD2 on eBay.
> ...




Man, I'm getting all lusty over that Ibanez....

Damn you Meestursparkle... must not bid... must not bid....


----------



## Manitou (Mar 16, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Man, I'm getting all lusty over that Ibanez....
> 
> Damn you Meestursparkle... must not bid... must not bid....








_Resistance is Futile._


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 16, 2009)

I've got a VB-200 (and have played the VB-400) and can say they are awesome, pure awesomeness embodied. lol, anyway, the high-end access is amazing, I can play faster on mine than should be possible and doing string skipping from the high to the low string is like throwing a rock. I've used the MM1 too and while it's a good guitar my preferences put the Viper Baritone much higher than it (plus they have 24 frets instead of 22).

then there's also this: http://espguitars.co.jp/oversea/standard_gt/vp_bari_bk.html om nom nom


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 16, 2009)

Variant said:


> *Steinberger Synapse* series. Actual baritones, none of this 26.5" / 27.0" crap.
> 
> *ST-2FPA*
> 
> ...



The ST-2FPA is incredible, just an awesome, awesome guitar... now, if they'd just re-issue the old models...


----------



## bhuba135 (Mar 18, 2009)

Manitou said:


> edit...goofed up my posting. I'll try again.
> 
> 
> I found this 27" scale with a floating bridge... Ibanez RG6 CSD2 on eBay.
> ...



That is absolutely gorgeous... and its an LACS FOR 1100!? BARITONE!?!? 

 WHY DID I SPEND ALL MY MONEY!?!?!?


----------



## cvinos (May 21, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for the replies. I was out of it for some time... now I am back, looking further for such a guitar... after finally finding furniture, yes, you hear right, flippin' furniture for my room... which I needed first so that I can set up some sound equipment without having everything on the floor. So, if you have any more ideas, post em!


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 21, 2009)

Since nobody has mentioned Fernandes i'll throw these two at you: the Ravelle Baritone and Ravelle Limited Baritone. IMO they are great guitars.. the black one has EMGs and the red one has Seymour Duncans.. both 27" scale, all mahogany, GraphTech nut, and Gotoh tuners


----------

